# Lenovo Thinkpad arrived, no DVD player



## Pergamum

Hello,

I ordered a Lenovo Thinkpad. Good computer. But when it arrived, it had no player for a cd/DVD. 

Is this the trend of the future (phasing out of DVDs and goign totally online or flashdisks)?

And, if I want to play a movie on it or get data off a cd, do I need to buy a plug-in attachable DVD player, and does anyone have any suggestions for that?


----------



## py3ak

Yes, apparently.
Yes. This one gets good reviews, if you don't care about having Blu-Ray:
Amazon.com: Samsung USB 2.0 Ultra Portable External DVD Writer Model SE-218CB/RSBS: Electronics


----------



## Curt

Yes, since most software is directly downloaded these days, manufacturers are doing away with the CD/DVD drive. MacBook Air has done that, too.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Perg, with my MacBook Air there is no DVD slot, and it is understood that if I want this feature I must buy one separately. It makes the computer much lighter and thinner, and one doesn't always need the DVD/CD player. If one does, one takes the small, separate drive along with it. Certainly not all computers do this, only the ones who who want to be small and light.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Lenovo sells a DVD writer/reader that will work just fine with your Thinkpad as long as you have two free USB ports when using it.

ThinkPad UltraSlim USB DVD Burner | 4XA0E97775 | Lenovo | US


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I've had a new work computer for 7 months and needed a DVD player once during that time. DVD players just take up battery life anyhow. As noted, you can buy an external one for less than $50.

Amazon.com: external blu ray dvd drive


----------



## VictorBravo

I bought one of these a year ago for my Samsung: Samsung external drive .

It has provisions for using two USB ports (one for data and power, one for extra power), but it actually works fine using just one USB port.


----------



## kodos

I cannot remember the last time I used a DVD. How quaint.


----------



## VictorBravo

kodos said:


> I cannot remember the last time I used a DVD. How quaint.



If you want quaint, how about getting police interview recordings in audio CD format? I have to "rip" CDs (remember that?) way too often.

But at least I haven't needed my cassette player for at least three years.


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks guys, ordering one now.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

VictorBravo said:


> kodos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot remember the last time I used a DVD. How quaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want quaint, how about getting police interview recordings in audio CD format? I have to "rip" CDs (remember that?) way too often.
> 
> But at least I haven't needed my cassette player for at least three years.
Click to expand...

Heh. Spent a week a month ago ripping all my CDs to the cloud and for my new Sandisk Sansa Clip MP3 player. What fun! Sigh. But glad that chapter of my life is over.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

By the way, I just renewed my Office 365 subscription. I get the Military Appreciation edition for $69.95/ year. It's the same as the Office 365 for Home and includes the ability to install on 5 PC's. I can even decide to whom I want to email additional licenses I control.

Unbelievably, each account now get 1 TB in the Cloud (OneDrive). Amazing!


----------



## Edward

We are starting the process of replacing laptops at work. At this stage it looks like about half the candidates have DVD slots and half don't


----------



## jogri17

I have a MacBook Pro with retina and it doesn't have a DVD drive and Ethernet port! I keep a cheap amazon branded USB DVD drive and USB to ethernet adapter in my backpack for emergencies, and for the past 7 months, I've had to use it once. Given the weight difference of cutting it out, it is totally worth it In my humble opinion.


----------

